# Call for JoeRebuild in progress



## SENC (Mar 23, 2013)

Rob, I found some unexpected time today and got a good bit done on your call. I havent cut the toneboard, so right now it's just a barrel and a plug (capable of no sound). The last part is what often takes the longest, but should be on the way to getting it done by next weekend as I hoped... and maybe earlier if toneboard and tuning go well. Thought I'd send a few pics to make sure it will meet your approval.

No blowouts... wood held up well and I was delicate. Spalting isn't widespread, but it is present and I did manage to capture some in both pieces... just not a lot. I don't know that you'll be able to see the spalting well in these pics, but I took one w/o flash that shows it a little better. At any rate, it is a pretty cool piece if wood and I think the call is looking pretty good. I made it a little longer than most to show as much wood as possible. Hope you like it... but if it doesn't suit your fancy and you want me to try another piece, you won't hurt my feelings saying so... I wouldn't mind carrying this one around my neck!

[attachment=21250]
[attachment=21251]
[attachment=21252]
[attachment=21253]


----------



## SENC (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad you like it, now to make it sound good.

I disagree about the wood itself... I wasn't sure myself about the sapwood as I started, but turned, polished, and finished that piece of wood (to me) gets prettier and prettier. I think you'll find that the wood itself is much more attractive with call in hand than my cell phone pics show.

In the past, I've only made calls for people I know (friends, family, coworkers). I have really enjoyed this one, though it has been a bit nerve-wracking because I don't have the benefit of knowing your likes/dislikes. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SENC (Mar 26, 2013)

A quick update, Rob...

I'm not happy with the sound I'm getting, and can't put my finger on why. I think a piece of it is the mix of heartwood and softer sapwood, since it isn't stabilized. I intentionally turned it to include lots of sapwood so as to get more spalt (whereas I'd normally want good hard heartwood to the toneboard). I know the drillbit opted towards the softer sapwood when creating the tonechannel (so it is a bit deeper than my usual), but I should have been able to compensate for it. I'm going to fiddle with it some more the next few days as time allows, including doing some ca build-up on the innards, but it is looking more and more likely that this may not be finished by this weekend as I'd hoped... and I may have to turn a new insert altogether. In that case, given some scheduled out of town trips, it may be a couple weeks before I get it to you. Sorry about that.


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally back in town, and should have some time the next few evenings. My tweaking on the soundboard while traveling hasn't yielded satisfactory, to me (I'm picky), results, so may just start over with a new insert. This may end up in your favor... I've developed a new passion for the more traditional reelfoot-style calls (flat tone channel with curved metal reed), so thinking about that as an alternative, too. Hopefully a better update by this weekend... just didn't want you to think I was neglecting you.


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm happy now. Ended up out of town again this weekend, but got back early enough to get some shop time and finished my first reelfoot-style call (actually, I have one little piece left to do - the wedge in the call currently is a temp), and I'm much happier with this than I was the prior call. I'll send you that one, too, for the shelf, but couldn't ever get happy with the sound. Hope you like this, should have it in the mail before the end of the week. Please pm me your address.

[attachment=23170]
[attachment=23171]


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2013)

Better pic of the two calls...
[attachment=23220]


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice work Senc. I think Joe will be very happy. Rick


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, CA. Glad you like them! I enjoyed doing them.


----------

